# drill bit to drill 2" hole inside 3/4 inch plywood



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anybody have a drill bit that I could rent to drill a 2" hole inside plywood. 

Thanks
David


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

You need a hole saw for the drill. You can get a 2" for under 10 dollars at home depot.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey David, would a regular hole-saw work? If so, then I'll check if I have one 2" wide - you'd be welcome to borrow it.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

cablemike said:


> You need a hole saw for the drill. You can get a 2" for under 10 dollars at home depot.


Oh, cool, I thought they cost a lot more than that 
If its around $10, I will just buy one.

Thanks


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Windowlicka said:


> Hey David, would a regular hole-saw work? If so, then I'll check if I have one 2" wide - you'd be welcome to borrow it.


Thanks for the offer Darren, I will drop by Home Depot this evening to see how much they are, and if they are cheap enough, I will just buy one. It might come handy later, so I don't mind buying one.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where are you at? I have a 2 1/8" i use for door sets in my box, i can come bu an even bring a drill.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

$19.99 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-5-piece-holesaw-set/913359


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

steeles and bathurst. I do have and you can even bring the plywood to avoid double travel
send PM if you like the idea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

here is a good deal at princess auto...http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/2920667/Hole-Saw-Kits/11-pc-Hole-Saw-Kit


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

df001 said:


> Where are you at? I have a 2 1/8" i use for door sets in my box, i can come bu an even bring a drill.


I am in Richmond Hill/Vaughan area a bit too far.

Thanks for the offer.



Windowlicka said:


> $19.99
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-5-piece-holesaw-set/913359


Thanks Darren, I will check the HD at Elgin Mills/Leslie, its on my way home.
That set has the 1 1/4" hole saw as well, which I will probably need as well.

I have a couple other items I need to buy from them anyway 



sig said:


> steeles and bathurst. I do have and you can even bring the plywood to avoid double travel
> send PM if you like the idea


Thanks. I will try to buy it for now.



Ctp416 said:


> here is a good deal at princess auto...http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/2920667/Hole-Saw-Kits/11-pc-Hole-Saw-Kit


Thanks, but the shipping cost is about $8.00.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If its easier/cheaper use a spade bit, either way for a nice clean hole drill through one side till the tip pokes through and the side spurs have scored about 1/8" deep then go to the other side and drill all the way so that any roughness from when it breaks through doesnt result in tearout on the face.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

df001 said:


> If its easier/cheaper use a spade bit, either way for a nice clean hole drill through one side till the tip pokes through and the side spurs have scored about 1/8" deep then go to the other side and drill all the way so that any roughness from when it breaks through doesnt result in tearout on the face.


Yes, that's a good idea. Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Had I have known, I could have brought you one!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

J_T said:


> Had I have known, I could have brought you one!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


 Its ok, I realized I would need it yesterday


----------

